# October 2019 server upgrade, please report errors here



## Costello (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi everyone,

as you probably noticed the site has been having issues in the last 24 hours, we have been performing maintenance operations and we should be good now.
some server components were upgraded though so if you notice anything wrong please post here 

thanks
Costello


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 7, 2019)

Awesome, I assume this was the fix in response to the servers being sluggish from time to time? I'll be sure to post here if it happens again.


----------



## IC_ (Oct 7, 2019)

The XP page (https://gbatemp.net/xp/) returns a server error


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)

----->


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 7, 2019)

Should be fixed now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)

tj_cool said:


> Should be fixed now.


Hello and Thank you.
Can confirm,all is good now.


----------



## Vague Rant (Oct 8, 2019)

The [information] tag is broken since the update. This appears to be because the tag uses fancy icons from the FontAwesome font package, but GBATemp is not serving the package to its users at all. I don't know anything about Xenforo, so I have no idea if this means you need to install some kind of FontAwesome extension to the forum, or if you have to manually add the embed code to call the font, or what.



Example


*EDIT:* Same goes for the [success] and [error] tags:


Success



Error


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 11, 2019)

There is this bug that I thought would be fixed after this but it's still there.

Occasionally, and somewhat common, where I perform an action like posting or liking, and it shows the three blinking lights loading indicator for like over a minute. At one point it stops, and what you did still appears not to be done, but if you reload, it is in fact done.

This is basically how all the dupes of posts have been happening, and sometimes how I get an alert that someone liked a post of mine but now it's gone (though that could be intentional lmao).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Voila, what a coincidence, I just came across an example of someone else right after I posted that.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2019)

In blogs, the part where it says who the author is, and when it was posted, has broken.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Nov 12, 2019)

EDIT - uhh, nvm. It seems to have resolved itself.

I'm having problems replying at this thread. Did I trigger some sort of spam filter?

Arm11 core 0 data abort, alignment fault


----------



## x65943 (Nov 12, 2019)

TurdPooCharger said:


> I'm having problems replying at this thread. Did I trigger some sort of spam filter?
> 
> Arm11 core 0 data abort, alignment fault
> View attachment 186047


Everyone (even me) was having that issue, it should be fixed now.


----------



## IC_ (Dec 11, 2019)

I can't search for anything? Is it because the site is using cloudflare now or did I notice that just today?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)

Excuse me,I have overread this Thread here and made an extra One for this Issue:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/choosing-postings-on-user-profiles-gives-me-this-error.554043/

 

Thank you.


----------



## ILuvGames (Dec 11, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> I can't search for anything? Is it because the site is using cloudflare now or did I notice that just today?
> View attachment 189602


Me too.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> I can't search for anything? Is it because the site is using cloudflare now or did I notice that just today?
> View attachment 189602


Same for me....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 11, 2019)

Apologies if this doesn't belong here but the mobile site homepage is off alignment for me as of a couple of hours ago. 

Only the Temper Tantrums comic at the bottom fits as normal as the forums and news columns fit to the left of screen when pinch zooming out. Right hand side is blank. Not a biggie i guess but thought it worth mentioning!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)

Another thing I have noticed for a few Days.

When it comes to Midnight (from around 11:30 p.m. Central European time), the Forum slows down (Threads with Pictures and Videos are painful to load ...)

and then comes:

 

This happend in the last 4-5 Days always about the same Time.

Did someone has this Issue too ?


Thank you.


----------



## IC_ (Dec 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Another thing I have noticed for a few Days.
> 
> When it comes to Midnight (from around 11:30 p.m. Central European time), the Forum slows down (Threads with Pictures and Videos are painful to load ...)
> 
> ...


Yeah it's being slow and I think I had some issues yesterday too


----------



## Costello (Dec 12, 2019)

Sorry about that, we have been doing maintenance in the past 1-2 days. It should be over now, just finished the last touches.
We set up a new site protections and a caching frontend to speed up site access in remote countries.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2019)

Costello said:


> Sorry about that, we have been doing maintenance in the past 1-2 days. It should be over now, just finished the last touches.
> We set up a new site protections and a caching frontend to speed up site access in remote countries.


That is very important of course.

Thank you.


----------



## Costello (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi everyone,

as you probably noticed the site has been having issues in the last 24 hours, we have been performing maintenance operations and we should be good now.
some server components were upgraded though so if you notice anything wrong please post here 

thanks
Costello


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> I can't search for anything? Is it because the site is using cloudflare now or did I notice that just today?
> View attachment 189602



Hello.

The GBAtemp Board Gentlemen fixed it.

Thank you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2019)

Hello GBAteam.

The Issue with the *view Postings* on the *Users Profiles* is unfortunately there again...


      

Thank you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Extrasklep said:


> I can't search for anything? Is it because the site is using cloudflare now or did I notice that just today?
> View attachment 189602



I think this Issue with the Search Function too.

 

Thank you.


----------



## Costello (Dec 23, 2019)

fixed


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)

Costello said:


> fixed


Thank you.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 9, 2020)

Searching broken again?


----------



## Costello (Jan 9, 2020)

there is a component on the server that keeps crashing, so this happens every couple of days 
but we're going to migrate to another server, a bigger one, so it will be solved permanently soon (within the coming 1-2 weeks)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Noticed this a Moment ago:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Noticed this a Moment ago:
> 
> View attachment 192819


And it still stays on the FIRST Place when you choose the "NEW" Content....


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> And it still stays on the FIRST Place when you choose the "NEW" Content....


This has been reported a couple of times in different places, I'm sure @Costello will fix it when he can


----------



## IC_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Quantumcat said:


> This has been reported a couple of times in different places, I'm sure @Costello will fix it when he can


It already seems to be fixed


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 10, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> It already seems to be fixed


Oh oops, fantastic.

I had a notification for this thread but have just realised the post was from a day ago.

Thanks @Extrasklep


----------



## IC_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Costello said:


> there is a component on the server that keeps crashing, so this happens every couple of days
> but we're going to migrate to another server, a bigger one, so it will be solved permanently soon (within the coming 1-2 weeks)


Broken yet again...


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Broken yet again...


ah shit.. thanks for notifying me.
But you'll be happy to hear that the server migration will be performed within the next few days. So that issue will be fixed permanently soon.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello.

I have noticed this 2 Issues after the TempStyle "Change/Update":

- At irregular and unpredictable Intervals I have been logged out during Posting.
Beforehand there is usually a very long unresponsiveTime (after pressing the Post Reply Button or the Like Symbol).

.....that is the Second Issue:

- Sometimes the LIKE Symbol (after pressing) or the POST REPLY Button (also after pressing) is not responding,nothing happens.
Then after reloading the Page or reopen it in a new Tab it (maybe) works.

For the Files:

This also happens on Windows 10 x64 Pro with the latest Updates and the latest Firefox x64 bit Version.

Thank you.


----------

